# Baby Changing Stations



## RonD (Jan 30, 2010)

I seem to recall that the shelf on a rest room baby changing station needs to be a 34" AFF when open.  However, today I can not seem to find that in my documents or code books.

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Baby Changing Stations



			
				RonD said:
			
		

> I seem to recall that the shelf on a rest room baby changing station needs to be a 34" AFF when open.  However, today I can not seem to find that in my documents or code books.Thanks for the assistance.


ADAAG would imply that it needs to be accessible.

34" is the Maximum height for a counter.


----------



## Frank (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Baby Changing Stations

Baby changing table is a work surface in an accessible toilet room.

2006 IBC

1109.2 At least one of each type of fixture element control or dispenser in each accessible toilet room...

1109.11 seating at tables counters and work surfaces.

2003 A117.1 sect 902.3 dining and work surfaces


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Baby Changing Stations

In our conversations with the Access Board, the baby changing tables are excluded.  They are not plumbing fixtures so the idea of having to have at least one of each "fixture" comply is in applicable.  Under the current ANSI and ADAAG baby changing tables are not required to meet reach range, knee clearance or counter height.

HOWEVER, in both California and North Carolina specific amendments insert baby changing table provisions whereby the reach range to open, knee clearance and counter height are spelled out.

So, unless you're in one of those states, it's not required - only strongly suggested - to meet accessibility guidelines.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Baby Changing Stations

Good luck with the "does not need to comply" approach to anything within a facility falling under ADA Title III and not specifically exempted.


----------



## jj1289 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Baby Changing Stations

Some of these stations stick out several inches and could be interp. as a protruding object


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Baby Changing Stations

Good point, JJ.

But in all the stations we surveyed (by no means all species) the projection was less than 4 inches when closed.  When open they are in use and therefore not an obstruction since cane detection would detect the person using the changing table.


----------



## daves (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Baby Changing Stations

An advocate group pointed out an issue with the baby changing station from a big name national company, maybe even invented the device. It can't be opened without "tight grasping, pinching or twisting of the wrist". Has anyone come across this concern?


----------



## brudgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Baby Changing Stations



			
				Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> Good point, JJ.  But in all the stations we surveyed (by no means all species) the projection was less than 4 inches when closed.  When open they are in use and therefore not an obstruction since cane detection would detect the person using the changing table.


I guess the one's you inspected were spring loaded and held open only by the weight of the baby....otherwise they could be left open even when someone was not using them.

BTW...Koala changing stations are rated for 400 lbs to allow alternative use as a baby making station.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Baby Changing Stations



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> BTW...Koala changing stations are rated for 400 lbs to allow alternative use as a baby making station.


Now THAT's a big baby!


----------

